# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Thái Nguyên - Du lich Thai Nguyen

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Thái Nguyên - Du lich Thai Nguyen*

Thái Nguyên là tỉnh miền núi và trung du nằm ở phía đông bắc Việt Nam. Phía bắc giáp Bắc Kạn, phía tây và tây nam giáp Tuyên Quang và Vĩnh Phúc, phía đông và đông nam giáp Lạng Sơn và Bắc Giang, phía nam giáp Hà Nội.

Ở Thái Nguyên, khu du lịch nổi tiếng nhất tỉnh được nhiều du khách tham quan đó là hồ nhân tạo Hồ Núi Cốc. Hồ nằm giữa khung cảnh thiên nhiên thật hữu tình, mặt hồ rộng mênh mông 25km2, có đến 69 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ. Ngoài ra, còn nhiều thú vui khác hấp dẫn không kém như thăm công viên cổ tích, vườn thú, vui chơi ở công viên nước.





_Vẻ đẹp hồ Núi Cốc._


Điểm đến thứ hai mà du khách không thể nào bỏ qua khi đến đây là đồi chè Tân Cương ngút ngàn một màu xanh. 



_Đồi chè Tân Cương xanh ngút ngàn._ 

Ngoài ra, Thái Nguyên là địa phương có truyền thống cách mạng, có nhiều di tích lịch sử như di tích núi Văn, núi Võ, di tích ATK Định Hóa, di tích đền Đuổm... Tỉnh có nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp khác như  chùa Hang, hang Phượng Hoàng... rất hấp dẫn khách du lịch.

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Thái Nguyên để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Hà Nội, những bạn ở tỉnh khác có thể tham khảo thông tin thêm ở các bến xe địa phương.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

1 số hãng xe chuyên chạy tuyến Hà Nội- Thái Nguyên để các bạn tiện tham khảo: 

Xe THANH THỦY: Tuyến  Hà Nội - Thái Nguyên. Xuất bến Giáp Bát (Hà Nội): 10h-17h. Xuất bến Thái Nguyên: 5h30-13h.

Địa chỉ: Số nhà 417 - Tổ 5 - P.Tân Lập - TP.Thái Nguyên. 
Điện thoại: (0280) 384.7703 - 0982.003.629.
Điện thoại theo xe: 0169.688.9736 - 0169.698.1428.

Xe THANH HÀ Chạy tuyến  Lâm Đồng - Hà Nội - Thái Nguyên

Lịch trình:
- Xe 49H-7891 ra thứ 3, vào thứ 6 hàng tuần. Điện thoại 0903.305.304
- Xe 49H-6636 ra thứ 4, vào thứ 7 hàng tuần. Điện thoại 0919.440.150
- Xe 49H-7539 ra thứ 6, vào thứ 2 hàng tuần. Điện thoại 0168.296.6636

Liên lạc: 09 Thi Sách - Đà Lạt. Điện thoại (063) 383.1954
            20/2 Lữ Gia - Đà Lạt. Điện thoại (063) 381.7135
            Bến xe Giáp Bát (Hà Nội). Bến xe Thái Nguyên.

Xe chạy suốt tuyến. Đón khách tận nhà.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Thái Nguyên cách sân bay Nội Bài khoảng 50km, quãng đường khá ngắn cho một chuyến phượt trong ngày hay lang thang cuối tuần.

Có hai cung đường từ Hà Nội đến Thái Nguyên, một là của xe khách, một là từ sân bay Nội Bài, qua cái trạm thu phí, rẽ phải theo đường cao tốc đi Bắc Ninh, đi khoảng 8km thì rẽ phải đầu tiên, rồi rẽ trái đi là đến Thái Nguyên.

*2. Nên đến Thái Nguyên vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Thái Nguyên vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Nhưng nếu muốn tham gia lễ hội thì phải lên lịch trình trùng với thời gian diễn ra lễ hội.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Thái Nguyên

----------


## thietht

Khu Du Lịch Nà Hang

Khu du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc

Đền Đuổm

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Đông Á 2 (Tổ 3, Phường Đồng Quang, Thái Nguyên, Thái Nguyên)

Khách Sạn Chợ Tình Ba Cây Thông (Xã Tân Thái, Đại Từ, Thái Nguyên)

Khách Sạn Hải Âu (3 sao) - Ngõ 756, tổ 2, Phường Gia Sàng, Tp. Thái Nguyên

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Gia Phong  (183 Quốc lộ 1B, Chùa Hang, Đồng Hỷ, Thái Nguyên)

Nhà hàng Biển Xanh  (Đường Lương Ngọc Quyến, Tp. Thái Nguyên )

----------


## thietht

Bánh Cooc Mò 

Cơm lam Định Hóa

----------


## thietht

*Tổn hợp các Tour du lịch Thái Nguyên - Tour du lich Thai Nguyen được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc – Thái Nguyên (1 ngày) - Giá từ 499.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Hồ Núi Cốc – Thái Nguyên (Thời gian 2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá từ 970.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Thái Nguyên

----------

